# Needs to be said again.........



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As the son of someone who's father served in the Army at Normandy, and the Battle of the Bulge, and who never served myself........to all who have served or are currently serving in the military....you have my sincere thanks and respect.......


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to your father. I served and my father retired from the Army, but neither of us went through the hell your father did.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as the great grandson of a ww1 army vet, the grandson of a ww2 navy vet, the son of a viet nam era army vet and being an air force vet myself, i thank you for thinking of all vets, and feel exactly the same.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

From a family of vets and a USMC veteran myself, we owe a special thanks to all our WWII veterans as we are losing them at a very rapid rate......Semper Fi...JJ


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> as the great grandson of a ww1 army vet, the grandson of a ww2 navy vet, the son of a viet nam era army vet and being an air force vet myself, i thank you for thinking of all vets, and feel exactly the same.


Well said, Ted. My thanks to both of you, and also to all veterans.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks to your dad and all of our nations vetrans! I served 20yrs and retired from the Air Force. I think alot of our kids these days and many of the politicians who currently lead our country could benifit from the experience. I'm one who believes serving in the military should be a requirement to hold any political office.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

cwl1862 said:


> Thanks to your dad and all of our nations vetrans! I served 20yrs and retired from the Air Force. I think alot of our kids these days and many of the politicians who currently lead our country could benifit from the experience. I'm one who believes serving in the military should be a requirement to hold any political office.


Sounds like a good Idea but it has been my experience that most of the DTD's that I was in the military with were still DTD's when they got out so it probably wont clean up politics any time soon! ( see Juan McCain, Kerry, JFK etc,etc.etc)

DTD= dumber than dirt


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> Sounds like a good Idea but it has been my experience that most of the DTD's that I was in the military with were still DTD's when they got out so it probably wont clean up politics any time soon! ( see Juan McCain, Kerry, JFK etc,etc.etc)
> 
> DTD= dumber than dirt


i pretty much agree..... BUT we dont know how many pieces of human excrement have turned their lives around because of uncle sams tough love.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Veterans, Law Enforcement, Firefighters...I don't care who you are. The moment you decide that you are willing to put your life on the line to save my life or my families life you then deserve more than my thanks. Alas, thanks is all I can give. So thank you from the the deepest part of my soul!


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks my grandfather was a WWII vet and Im currently serving in the the USAF


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Law enforcement and fire fighters.... yes

I only believe in fighting wars that directly threaten america, every other invasion is just us playing nazi world police. I respect the soldier, disrespect the command. Our foriegn policy is dangerous


----------



## GGW (Feb 22, 2012)

We thank your father for putting his life on the line for our nation. Your father, all who have, are, and will serve our great country can never be thanked enough for the sacrifices they have made in order for us to enjoy our freedoms.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Law enforcement and fire fighters.... yes
> 
> I only believe in fighting wars that directly threaten america, *every other invasion is just us playing nazi *world police. I respect the soldier, disrespect the command. Our foriegn policy is dangerous


so you are comparing our current military with the 3rd reich of 1939? the current soldiers are nazis and the camp at guantanimo is the same as auschwitz ?

very interesting perspective.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't see how he could possibly mean that.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I don't see how he could possibly mean that.


perhaps i misread the word nazi


----------



## jframe (Apr 3, 2009)

:smt1099

I never was a hero, but I am thankful I served among them


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I think the use of the word "nazi" was highly inappropriate. I think it was emotional, ignorant and probably impulsive. I've noticed for a long time that there are people out there (many of them) who don't seem to understand that opposing a war is one thing, but opposing our troops is another. I'm just saying that I doubt that guy has really thought what he said through. If he actually means what he said, I'd have to say I couldn't disagree with him more.

Long after my own undistinguished hitch in the military was over, I came to realize that many veterans of almost every stripe were coming through my law office, and I've gotten to know a bunch of them quite well. In my honest opinion, many of the most tolerant, ethically sensitive people I've ever seen are men who have taken up arms for our country.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My family has served since the War between the States till 2003 when my youngest daughter finished her enlistment. It was and is our duty to serve a country that has offered so much to us as it's citizens.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Law enforcement and fire fighters.... yes
> 
> I only believe in fighting wars that directly threaten america, every other invasion is just us playing nazi world police. I respect the soldier, disrespect the command. Our foriegn policy is dangerous


OK now that you have spit in my face (and many others too) why are you still in the USA???
Shouldnt your "moral superiority" force you to move to some country that doesnt use its NAZI POLICE soldiers to FORCE you into such shame??
Freedom ISNT free and it is getting more expensive every day, the saddest part of that is those NAZI POLICE are providing YOU with the very freedom you use to slander and malign them. 
I wouldnt give someone like you the sweat off my nads if you were dying of thirst:watching:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

jakeleinen1 said:


> I only believe in fighting wars that directly threaten america, every other invasion is just us playing nazi world police. I respect the soldier, disrespect the command. Our foriegn policy is dangerous


I've never had a problem with you in the past Jake. I do now. My grandfather served in WW1, and won the bronze star. My father won the silver star inthe Pacific in WW2, Solomon Islands. I was in Iraq in 91, and my sons are currently in Afghanistan. You're calling 3 of us Nazis and you can go to Hell. The best response I can think of ends with "And the horse you rode in on"--if you don't think that the wars inIraq and Afghanistan kept your lilly white ass safer than it would have been without them, you're a moron. Do you think all the tangos are going to open up floral boutiques in Baghdad and put away their AKs for World peace? You are dangerous, and the Ron Paul supporters like you who think the same way are dangerous. Without Marines we wouldn't have a country, dude. Get you head right.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

You reckon he was just trolling? What he said was bizarre, but he seems to be known to some of you who've been on here longer than I have.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

berettabone said:


> As the son of someone who's father served in the Army at Normandy, and the Battle of the Bulge, and who never served myself........to all who have served or are currently serving in the military....you have my sincere thanks and respect.......


Amen

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> You reckon he was just trolling? What he said was bizarre, but he seems to be known to some of you who've been on here longer than I have.


he post bizarre stuff all the time.... his first post stated that he was a college student studying to be a federal law enforcement officer and that he was VERY libertarian ..... how does THAT work???


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL--Good point Ted. I really had no problem with him before now. Nothing really wrong with Libertatians--I mean they are misguided and wrong about a lot of stuff, but I'll take them over a liberal any day. For one thing they usually listen...<g>


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> LOL--Good point Ted. I really had no problem with him before now. Nothing really wrong with Libertatians--I mean they are misguided and wrong about a lot of stuff, but I'll take them over a liberal any day. For one thing they usually listen...<g>


i really dont care if he is a libertarian or not.... i just wonder how he makes the leap in his mind from that to being a federal law enforcement officer when one of the major reasons to be libertarian is less federal government and less laws.

this is like wanting to work for the alcohol beverage control in a muslim country


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, more like being a devout muslim wanting to open a liquor store in a muslim country--a non alcoholic liquor store. It's pointless, everyone you know hates the idea, but you're sure it would fly and you're equally sure that it should be illegal. Because anyonbe but you would be doing it for the wrong reason...LOLOLOL. The man called me and my two sons Nazis. For fighting in defense of our country! I drove a tank in the first Iraq war. I killed Iraqis. My son has been in firefights in Afghanistan. He's killed Afghanis (well, he says Jordanians). Nazis. Fact is we were fighting for our lives and for the lives of our buddies, not for the flag or for freedom, nor for any lofty ideal. Nazis. If I met Jake on the street and he said that...well, let's not go there.

Semper Fidelis,
Dan


----------

